# 2015 My Link / Radio freeze up / black screen



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What's the verdict?


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

So far good, 2 weeks out


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Same unit as in my 15 Trax and about once/twice a week it'll take several minutes to 'boot up'......meantime a black screen or sometimes a shadow showing the Mylink emblem.
I've had all the updates and frankly, as long as it does come on, I don't much concern myself with it.

Rob


----------

